# Sous Vide Carnitas



## sqwib (Jan 24, 2017)

Original post found here.
*"Carnitas"*​









Why did it fail? Read the original post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay so it's been two years, did you figure out what happened? Did you try again?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2017)

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jan 28, 2017)

Think there may have been bacteria lactobacillus?
No did not try again but if I did I would Debone, slice down and maybe dunk in boiling water for 1 minute or so to kill surface bacteria before sealing.


----------

